# Paphiopedilum cerveranum



## Damas (Feb 6, 2009)

A species that I also really appreciate. This paph has three shoots, this is the first one to bloom and a second bud is on his way on a secondary shoot. Hopefully in a few days I'll be able to post a pic of the whole plant with it's two flowers :


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice flower! Strong colors. It should improve as the matures more.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 6, 2009)

:clap: We can recognize what family it's in! If any of you were like me - 'What the heck is cerveranum?' check it out: http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/newpaph.html.
Damas can you take a closeup of the stam so we can see 'the tooth'?


----------



## Damas (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry, I did not realized that this paph could be confusing. Goldenrose, with pleasure


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Damas - that was quick!
When I read about it, that was what differentiates it from others in that group! Now anyone with appletonianum, bullenianum, etc. go take a look!:wink:


----------



## Damas (Feb 6, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Thanks Damas - that was quick!



I took that picture last night because I was amazed of such a big difference in staminoid shapes between cerveranum and the celebesense that I have posted a few days ago.
As you pointed it out, flowers between these species look so similar that cerveranum staminoid is like a curiosity. I thought to myself it was worth a photo !


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 6, 2009)

Beautiful! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2009)

Interesting. Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 7, 2009)

Wonderful!!!!! So great colours!!!!! The shape and colour rings a bell for appletonianum...lol


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 8, 2009)

Damas,
Do we get an updated pic?


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Damas (Feb 9, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Damas,
> Do we get an updated pic?



You mean a more recent one ? I will take a new pic tonight, second bud is still on it way


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 9, 2009)

OK thanks


----------



## Paul (Feb 9, 2009)

Lovely species !!


----------



## Damas (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry for late update, I've been busy !


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks great! I expected more reflexing in the dorsal, but I guess not. The petals may have dropped slightly other then that, it looks the same. Thanks Nice healthy plant BTW.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 11, 2009)

Great plant!!! And two spikes...:


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice!


Ramon


----------



## FrankRC (Feb 24, 2009)

*Good example of the flower*

You have a very nice example of p. cerveranum. It is unusual to see a true form of the species, as most growers and nurserymen alike don't have a good grasp on what they need to be looking for. The tooth is rather prominent, mine is a bit larger, and there can be no confusion if you have a plant that is true to its name.

The species does grow in distinct colonies that are true to the type. Unfortunately, greenhouse taxonomy does not lead to accurate conclusions and this species has been wrongly critisized by some.

Take good care of your plant, you have something special there.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 24, 2009)

I hope to post my own Frank and I would appreciate your input soon.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 24, 2009)

Those are really tall spikes.


----------



## Damas (Feb 25, 2009)

FrankRC said:


> You have a very nice example of p. cerveranum. It is unusual to see a true form of the species, as most growers and nurserymen alike don't have a good grasp on what they need to be looking for. The tooth is rather prominent, mine is a bit larger, and there can be no confusion if you have a plant that is true to its name.
> 
> The species does grow in distinct colonies that are true to the type. Unfortunately, greenhouse taxonomy does not lead to accurate conclusions and this species has been wrongly critisized by some.
> 
> Take good care of your plant, you have something special there.




@ Franck : Thank you ! The second bud is now almost ready for a pic, I will show it here soon. I love this plant and I will sure take great care of it.
It seems to be an easy grower which is good, and has adapted to my conditions very quick.

@ Rick : I am sure we'll see yours soon !

@ Dot : the spike is about 40cm (16 inches)


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 25, 2009)

FrankRC said:


> You have a very nice example of p. cerveranum. It is unusual to see a true form of the species, as most growers and nurserymen alike don't have a good grasp on what they need to be looking for. The tooth is rather prominent, mine is a bit larger, and there can be no confusion if you have a plant that is true to its name.
> 
> The species does grow in distinct colonies that are true to the type. Unfortunately, greenhouse taxonomy does not lead to accurate conclusions and this species has been wrongly critisized by some.
> 
> Take good care of your plant, you have something special there.



WELCOME FRANK! Sounds like a voice with some experience! Please introduce yourself!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2009)

Ummm, look at the name of the species!  Welcome from NYC! "Talk about straight from the horses mouth!"


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 25, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Ummm, look at the name of the species!  Welcome from NYC! "Talk about straight from the horses mouth!"


OOPS!!! I was laughing at Rick's typo OPPS, now I made a worse one! 
BUT he is new here, so the WELCOME is still appropriate & I'm sure there's other things he could tell us about himself!?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 26, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> OOPS!!! I was laughing at Rick's typo OPPS, now I made a worse one!
> BUT he is new here, so the WELCOME is still appropriate & I'm sure there's other things he could tell us about himself!?



Frank joined in 2006, so he is one of the 'old' ones, but very discrete!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Jean! I guess it should have been WELCOME BACK! When I saw 2 posts, I thought he must be new!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2009)

Probably had a hard time finding a WIFI connection wandering around the slopes of Borneo, et al...!


----------



## FrankRC (Mar 2, 2009)

*Introduction*

GoldenRose,

My name is Frank Cervera. I have been growing slipper orchids for about fifteen years now. I have been a member of Slippertalk for many years, usually just reading and occasionally chuckling at some of it. I don't post as often as I should, a by product of to many years of public confrontations on orchid forums, which I try to avoid. I have written about p. sanderianum for the Orchid Digest, am working on a series of articles (possibly a book) on phrags and live and grow in New York. 

P. Cerveranum has actually been in cultivation, as a distinct species, since the 1960's. These plants were originally called p. robinsonii. However, the plants did not match the type specimen, and thus were new to science and horticulture. Recently, the same type of error was found with phrag wallisii. It was not until the 1990's, and the publication of "The Genus Paphiopedilum", second edition, by Cribb that the discrepancy was formally noted. Soon thereafter plants from distinct populations found there way out of vietnam, where the plants breed true to the type.

Unfortunately, there is far to much greenhouse taxonomy and not nearly enough field research by properly vetted and experienced taxonomists. Some of this imbalance can be seen in the way many Chinese species already known to horticulture are "re-described" as "new species" by field taxonomists with inadequate knowledge of the full scope and interrelationships of the genus and the seemingly haphazard manner in which "new" species are described by tenured taxonomists based upon two flowering plants of dubious origin in a greenhouse thousands of miles away from where the plants "supposedly" originated years before.

To make matters worse, the orchid nursery business has gotten so back-biting that business people, who we often mistake as tenured scientists and taxonomists, inevitably throw their own opinions around to discredit a competitor with something new to sell, which they themselves do not possess.

There, now I've gone and inevitably made someone upset.

Again, your cerveranum is true to the type and a rare and special plant. Take good care of it! I look forward to seeing more pictures! If I can be of any more help, drop me a note!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Frank!!! We need a phrag book! Good Luck!
The history lessons are quite interesting, I'm sure others are benefitting as well as myself! Good to meet you!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanx for the info.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 2, 2009)

Frank, if you don't mind, how about a little history about the etymology of this species?


----------



## Damas (Mar 2, 2009)

According to my "Paphiopedilum" by Braem and Chiron : paphiopedilum cerveranum was "named as a homage to Franck Cervera, a fervid lady slipper lover from Yonkers, USA" (this is a transation, as my book is in french)

Franck, I am very impressed to have your opinion here. Thank you very much 

A few pics below, to ensure you that I take good care of my cerveranum who seems to be happy in my place, so far.

Making new roots :







Starting new shoots :






It's beautifull long leaves :






I got a hard time to have a pic of the whole plant, because I could not move as back as I need to with this lense, so just a pic of the new flower, the old one still looking good, in the background :


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 2, 2009)

nice lookin' flowers....
tres bien


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2009)

Argh! I used to live in Yonkers! North Broadway and Lake!


----------

